# Jonno pasó los 1.000



## Lexinauta

Felicidades, Jonno, con tus siempre coherentes mensajes.
Celebro tu presencia en los foros.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Jonno*:
Vine aquí para abrirte un hilo, pero veo que se me adelantó la laucha lectora. 
Una vez que caigo de la palmera a tiempo, aunque sea con ayuda (ver), me ganan de mano... (pero no importa, las lauchas me caen bien -son muy apetitosas-).

En fin, *FELICITACIONES* tus primeros mil aportes a WR. Siempre son muy inteligentes tus comentarios, y además tienes un don de gentes que, buenamente, te envidio -a mí, más de uno logra hacerme subir de punto-.


----------



## kreiner

Enhorabuena no sólo por el número, sino también, y sobre todo, por el tino en los comentarios. Es un placer.


----------



## swift

Jonno:

He aquí al tercero que te quiso abrir un hilo. Vi que ibas por 1001 en el hilo sobre "remake".

Lo que vine a decirte es que ¡todavía estás a tiempo! 

Es broma: muchas gracias por tus aportes y por lo que con ellos nos das.


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, bueno, bueno... Muchas gracias a todos, de corazón 

(Me ha tenido que avisar Agró, porque no suelo salir de "Sólo español", y no habría visto este sonrojante tema  ¡Nos vemos aquí en el segundo milenario!  Vale, no, me pasaré de vez en cuando )


----------



## Pinairun

Con lo cerquita que me pillaba y fíjate la de _compas_ que se me han adelantado... Aunque haya llegado al 1002, para mí ya es un récord.

Muchas felicidades y que sepas que es un placer leerte.


----------



## Peterdg

También de mi parte, ¡muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1000!

Un slaudo,

Peter


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Me uno, tarde, a la enhorabuena: es un placer leer tus posts, de verdad. Que cumplas muchos más.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades por tus primeros 1.000.  ¡Que sigan muchos miles más! 

Jordi


----------



## clares3

Hola a todos
Querido Jonno, este es el lugar de las preguntas indiscretas. Primero felicidades y bienvenido al foro, pequeño.  Segundo: ¿a qué te dedicas que sabes tanto, colega? Me encantan tus post y juraría que andas cerca de la docencia; ahora dime que eres ingeniero de montes y arruinas por completo mi afortunadamente mala reputación entre los colegas.
Por cierto, veo que la gatita Calambur se apresuró a abrirte un hilo felicitacional. Ten en cuenta siempre que ella me rebautizó como gatorrante y ese es un privilegio que no está al alcance de cualquiera


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Felicidades por esos 1000. Me encantan tus "posts".
Saludos y adelante.


----------



## Bloodsun

Hola, Jonno. ¡Felicitaciones por los 1000!  Acabo de descubrir este espacio donde hablar de asuntos de vital importancia no linguística, y vos sos mi primera víctima, lo lamento.

Impresionante tu sabiduría (más de una vez me he quedado admirada al leer tus mensajes enviados -_post_-).

Que cumplas muy feliz 


Saludos.


----------



## torrebruno

Lexinauta said:


> Felicidades, Jonno





Calambur said:


> Siempre son muy inteligentes tus comentarios,





kreiner said:


> y sobre todo,





swift said:


> *¡todavía estás a tiempo!*





Pinairun said:


> Con lo cerquita que me pillaba.





Peterdg said:


> También de mi parte,





aldonzalorenzo said:


> Me uno, tarde, a la enhorabuena.





Namarne said:


> ¡Que sigan muchos miles más!





clares3 said:


> juraría que andas cerca de la d*e*cencia;





PACOALADROQUE said:


> Saludos y adelante.





Bloodsun said:


> Que cumplas muy feliz


 
Esto es lo que tiene de bueno llegar el último, que ya te han hecho el trabajo los demás. (Método _anarosaquintana_ para escribir libros).

Un abrazo, chavalote, y sigue enseñándome.
.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> ...y arruinas por completo mi *afortunadamente mala reputación* entre los colegas.


¡Eso está muy bueno! ¡Felicitaciones a ti también, gatorrante!

--------


> Por cierto, veo que la gatita Calambur se apresuró a abrirte un hilo felicitacional. Ten en cuenta siempre que ella me rebautizó como gatorrante y ese es un privilegio que no está al alcance de cualquiera


Bueno, en realidad no llegué a tiempo, porque se me adelantó esa laucha..., pero como tú sabes, *clares*, para 'nosotros' una laucha no es, precisamente, un problema. 
(Y gracias por el piropo).

-------
*Jonno*: Si permites que me meta adonde no me has llamado...: ¿por qué no colocas también tú un avatar? 
Los avatares ayudan mucho al momento de ver quiénes están interviniendo en un hilo.


----------



## torrebruno

Calambur said:


> *Jonno*: Si permites que me meta adonde no me has llamado...: ¿por qué no colocas también tú un avatar?
> Los avatares ayudan mucho al momento de ver quiénes están interviniendo en un hilo.


¿Viviiiiiii... no les des ideas, que pone el de su página web!

http://www.jonno.com/

¡Qué horror, qué miedo!


----------



## clares3

¡Ese muchacho es un friki!!!!!
Que lo echen del foro inmediatamente


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¡Felicitaciones, Jonno! Aunque me parece que debí esperar a tus 2000, ya te falta poco.


----------

